# Help! Porta-filter twisting off during extraction.



## Wobin19

Aghhh what a mess, this has only just started happening over the last few days and I am not sure what the cause is. Any ideas or suggestions out there folks?

I purchased the machine about 2 months back now used. The previous owner said the seal had just been replaced in a recent service.

The only change I have made is to the basket from the standard to the LM 17g, but I have been using it for about 3 weeks without issue. I am loading it with 18g.

What I have noticed with the LM basket is that the handle does not twist on as as far - with the standard basket, goes to 6 o'clock, but the the LM it's to about 7 o'clock if that makes sense.

I have also notice that the lugs on the portafilter are showing some brass through the chrome from wear. Could it be that I need a new portafilter


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think the LM basket stands more proud on the portafilter than stock basket so, as you tighten the portafilter, it makes contact with the gasket sooner - hence the 7 o' clock. As long as the seal is good, you don't need to worry. As for the brass showing through - it's cosmetic. You might want to change the portafilter if brass is showing through where it has contact with coffee. Not sure, but, I don't think brass is good for you!


----------



## painty

Sounds like you could do with using a thinner group gasket/seal with the LM basket. If I recall, some people are swapping the 8.5 mm one for an 8.0 mm.


----------



## Wobin19

I have just tried reverting to the standard Fracino basket and the problem goes away. I guess I could try a slightly thinner seal as the shots are definitely better with the LM basket. Will call Fracino but any thoughts still welcome!


----------



## Wobin19

Ah, thanks painty, I was just typing the above while you posted! Thanks, you confirmed my thoughts - cheers.


----------



## Wobin19

Systemic Kid, thanks for your reply. Sounds like you might be right that I don't need a new portafilter (no brass contact with coffee) and yes the LM does stand more proud as you say. I am getting a good seal, but just not tight enough to stop the pressure twisting the portafilter off.


----------



## Wobin19

I may be wrong, but I thought the standard seal was 8mm so I actually need 7.5mm? Also anyone know of a source other than Fracino since they have a minimum order and I don't need anything else.


----------



## painty

I'm probably confusing with the thicknesses for using non-Fracino PFs. Happy Donkey or other generic espresso parts suppliers should be able to help with seals, or you might just find one on ebay


----------



## Eyedee

Mine has blown off a couple of times and I found the problem was caused by slightly overdosing the basket. It might be as simple as dosing one gram less.

Ian


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks Ian, I just tried a 17g dose tightened up the grind a little and hey presto. Getting wet pucks again, but who cares, the coffee is all good! Hopefully that's solved it then.

Cheers


----------



## Eyedee

What about trying an extra half gram and maybe the wet pucks will disappear also. A little experimentation might be in order here lol

Ian


----------



## Wobin19

Another cherub user kindly shared his experience. Embarrassingly I was not applying enough force to the portafilter handle. This seems to have solved it. It was not necessary with the Fracino basket, but seems you just have to give it a bit more oomph to compress the seal properly. Thought I would share it. 17g dose did help but could not get the shots quite right.


----------



## Sharkie

Wobin19 said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought the standard seal was 8mm so I actually need 7.5mm? Also anyone know of a source other than Fracino since they have a minimum order and I don't need anything else.


Have had the same problem with mine a couple of times and just discovered the group head seal from a Gaggia baby class is 7.5mm and fits. Just fitted one to mine and now the portafilter locks at a much better angle


----------



## painty

Good tip


----------



## gman147

Just turn it tighter lol


----------

